# Canary Islands Economy



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Last nights news bulletin stated that unemployment fell again last month in the Canary Islands, In comparison to the same month last year, there has been a further increase in tourism, more travelling through the airports and using the ferries. This is the sixth consecutive month for a fall in unemployment and a upturn in the economy.

On the small island where I live, I have noticed an increase in strangers with white faces ( No sun tans). The bars I frequent do appear busier, the waiter laid off last year has been re employed albeit only on a part time basis. My friends daughter has opened a new restaurant, with five new staff, it seems to be thriving.

I wonder if it will last, but still once again, good news


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Last nights news bulletin stated that unemployment fell again last month in the Canary Islands, In comparison to the same month last year, there has been a further increase in tourism, more travelling through the airports and using the ferries. This is the sixth consecutive month for a fall in unemployment and a upturn in the economy.
> 
> On the small island where I live, I have noticed an increase in strangers with white faces ( No sun tans). The bars I frequent do appear busier, the waiter laid off last year has been re employed albeit only on a part time basis. My friends daughter has opened a new restaurant, with five new staff, it seems to be thriving.
> 
> I wonder if it will last, but still once again, good news


Much better news than most can say, especially as it is not regarding one month but six, that at least shows some consistency.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

More good news, reported on last nights Noticias.

Tourism in the Canaries shows average increases of 24% compared with the same time last year, sadly though the small island where I live can only show an increase of 00.1%,


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Hepa said:


> More good news, reported on last nights Noticias.
> 
> Tourism in the Canaries shows average increases of 24% compared with the same time last year, sadly though the small island where I live can only show an increase of 00.1%,


That's like one more visitor?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Seb* said:


> That's like one more visitor?


Goodness no, far less than that


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Maimee said:


> Much better news than most can say


Really?

Tourism has been steadily increasing in Andalucia all year, hotels in the Malaga region are claiming a massive increase in bookings. Although the figures vary from source to source the first quarter of the year saw an increase in foreign visitors of 8.1% (which relates to almost 2 million people) from last year. They are predicting that this will be the fourth best year in tourism in Spanish history

Malaga airport are claiming a 10% increase in visitors in May also (that's about 1.2 million people)

I think the propagators of doom need to do a bit more research!

Oh and as per last year, unemployment continues to drop month on month (although still up from last year, gotta love stats!)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really?
> 
> Tourism has been steadily increasing in Andalucia all year, hotels in the Malaga region are claiming a massive increase in bookings. Although the figures vary from source to source the first quarter of the year saw an increase in foreign visitors of 8.1% (which relates to almost 2 million people) from last year. They are predicting that this will be the fourth best year in tourism in Spanish history
> 
> ...


Sounds good! lets us hope that it will continue,

Hepa


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really?
> 
> Tourism has been steadily increasing in Andalucia all year, hotels in the Malaga region are claiming a massive increase in bookings. Although the figures vary from source to source the first quarter of the year saw an increase in foreign visitors of 8.1% (which relates to almost 2 million people) from last year. They are predicting that this will be the fourth best year in tourism in Spanish history
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons surely is the unrest and instability in quite a few regular holiday destinations close by in N.Africa.
Had it not been for that I doubt that the peninsula figures would have changed much.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really?
> 
> Tourism has been steadily increasing in Andalucia all year, hotels in the Malaga region are claiming a massive increase in bookings. Although the figures vary from source to source the first quarter of the year saw an increase in foreign visitors of 8.1% (which relates to almost 2 million people) from last year. They are predicting that this will be the fourth best year in tourism in Spanish history
> 
> ...


Hey, the very news I was looking for - others had insinuated Andalusia tourism was dead and buried... I found that hard to believe in such a beautiful country. Tourism figures prominently in my husband's biz so I'm encouraged by this


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mindxb said:


> Hey, the very news I was looking for - others had insinuated Andalusia tourism was dead and buried... I found that hard to believe in such a beautiful country. Tourism figures prominently in my husband's biz so I'm encouraged by this


Tourism isnt dead and buried, its just suffering from the global recession and spain in particular is in the process of trying to re-invent itself as the typical cheap "package holiday to the costas" is old news these days. However, ironically its that "cheapness" that is helping it to come good this year, because of the recession - and of course all the unrest in other favourite tourist destinations! Spain somehow needs to build on that??!?

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It seems that the good news for the last six months came to an end in July with an increase in unemployment in the Canary Islands.

Not good news, however the tourist industry is still booming and most of the new unemployment was in the public sector.

We await the figures for August,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Reported an the news last night.

For the last three months that the unemployment figures have fallen in the Canarian Archipelago. Mainly due to a boost in the tourist and construction industries

Except for July, that is all of this year so far. Here on the small island of El Hierro, apart from when the Volcano was active, the changes are not really noticeable.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tourism has once again increased on all the Canary Islands with the exception of El Hierro.

Here because of the earth tremors and the eruption in the ocean south of the island, the tourists have cancelled reservations, because of this the Parador Hotel is to close in January until June. The staff will all be unemployed and will have to seek work on other islands. Sad really, that was the only decent hotel on the island, there are others but they lack facilities, restaurants, bars, pools, gymnasiums etc.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Tourism from Mainland Spain has dropped in the Canary Islands but plenty of people from the rest of Europe are making up for it. I was amazed last week in Tenerife by the number of Russian visitors. 

The winter is high season in the Canary Islands (not just numbers, but also higher spending Scandinavians) so employment tends to rise. Let's hope it stays high for the summer :-D


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just returned from Gran Canaria, where I am told the economy is in crisis. Well I did not see such in Las Palmas de G.C., It was heaving.

Huge cruise liners in the harbour, Scandinavian tourists everywhere, shops overflowing with shoppers, beaches full with sunbathers and surfers, Las Canteras promenade overflowing. Restaurants on Christmas Eve, full to overflowing and having to turn customers away, all of those mainly foreigners.

The large bar restaurant, named El Herreño, in the old town, of Vegueta, last night was absolutely full, all tables taken, no room at the bar, the street outside absolutely packed out with spenders, mainly local people. I asked one of the staff, "why"? he replied, "It is Thursday, this happens every Thursday in Vegueta," another said jokingly, " We are in a crisis you know." 

Spain and the Canary islands may be in crisis, but the appearance and demeanour of city of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, gives out vibes that are positively and vibrantly to the contrary!!


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Las Palmas and think the same. The crisis here exists for people who don't have a job as no new ones are being created. However, there is money in the port and on the island. A strange situation!


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

I have always considered this story a good one about listening to doom predictors;

An old gentleman owned a hot dog stand. His hot dogs were famous for blocks and blocks, maybe even miles and miles. People loved his hot dogs. He had a couple of people working for him and advertised in all of the local papers. He hired kids to put signs on poles and he even made calls on groups of people to encourage them to stop and try his hot dogs. Once people tried his hot dogs they were hooked. Business was good, so good in fact that he was able to open a couple more stands and put his son through college.
One day his son came home and begin to talk to his father about what he had been learning. “There’s a recession on out there pops.” The young man said. “You’d better stop spending so much on advertising, and let some of your help go.”
“But business is good son.” The old man defended.
“Sure it is now, but you’ll see there’s a recession on and you’d better get ready.” His son replied.
The old man considered what he had heard and considered the amount of money he had spent for his son’s education. Finally he decided that perhaps he should cut back and wait for better times. After he stopped advertising, cut some of his help and closed one of his stands his business began to pull back dramatically. In reaction to the downturn he cut advertising even more and tried to run the stand by himself. To make matters worse, one of his old competitors built two new stands in the old man’s territory. “Lucky I had my son to warn me”, thought the old man. Eventually his hot dog business failed. His son had been right–there was a recession on.
This is a classic marketing story that will remain forever true.
The moral to this story is: Whatever your store is offering, keep advertising your “hot dogs”, keep all of your “hot dog cooking” and “hot dog selling” personnel. Don’t give another hot dog seller an invitation to enter your neighborhood and don’t listen to the cry of recession or you might just find it to be true.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have good news in the Canary Isles, Jobless down, the first time since 2007!

Unemployment records February fall for first time since 2007 - Daily News - Canary Islands - ISLANDCONNECTIONS.EU


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats really good news. Will be there in the Summer (hopefully)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The island of El Hierro was featured as part of a Sunday Times article on "new" holiday destinations today - described as "thrillingly remote" and "fantastic walking country". Apparently a UK specialist in walking holidays, Inntravel, is offering holidays there for the first time this summer. Should help to boost the local economy somewhat, although the numbers aren't likely to be massive (not that the islanders would want them to be, I'm sure).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> The island of El Hierro was featured as part of a Sunday Times article on "new" holiday destinations today - described as "thrillingly remote" and "fantastic walking country". Apparently a UK specialist in walking holidays, Inntravel, is offering holidays there for the first time this summer. Should help to boost the local economy somewhat, although the numbers aren't likely to be massive (not that the islanders would want them to be, I'm sure).


They have been doing it a while, a friend from Tenerife came across here to rece. the walks and report to inntravel, it was his first visit, he was amazed. We have also met some of the walkers, they too are highly pleased with the set up and with the island. 

The article also appeared in the Daily Mail, I had to complain to Inntravel, the writer called our capital ," a one horse town," why every one knows we have two and some donkeys


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

1.6 million Brits a year come to Tenerife. They have to spend their money somewhere. Everywhere was packed today down by the beach as it is every Sunday.

http://www.islandconnections.eu/1000003/1000003/0/42212/canary-islands-article.html


----------

